# CALLING DURING OFF SEASON



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

What do you guys think about calling in critters in the off season. Take me for instance. I would like to get out and do some calling but I can only kill coyotes. Bobcats ,fox, raccoon etc. aren't legal till Nov. Does it put too much pressure on an animal that you want to kill later.
Thanks, HR


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally I think its a good idea, if the out of season critters show up then you know they are using the area, change up your calling area's so you don't over educate them, should be good to go come opening.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Hassell, Never looked at it like that before. Thats feed back I want.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I take my camera along and snap a few pictures of that animal that is out of season. Normally bobcats, fox and raccoon are not as affected by busting a caller like a coyote, and it still proves to be a challenge to call in critters so close as to get a good photo and not get busted. Good practice. Or at least thats my thoughts. It also lets you locate out of season critters for targeting later.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

HowlinRed said:


> What do you guys think about calling in critters in the off season. Take me for instance. I would like to get out and do some calling but I can only kill coyotes. Bobcats ,fox, raccoon etc. aren't legal till Nov. Does it put too much pressure on an animal that you want to kill later.
> Thanks, HR


Hard to say, but as long as you dont shoot; then maybe they wont associate you with danger-assuming they see or smell you--and they dont get spooked by whatever during their proximity to you. However you could as well desensitize them to all calling as well by them not having the desired effect their brain hoped on so to speak. But I must say as well I havent hunted anything other than yotes as far as predators go.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I well go call some coyotes in the summer for fun but I usually go to spots that I can't normally get to when the snow comes. There are some places that you cant get even close to in the winter without taking the snowmobile and most coyotes around here are long gone when they hear a sled.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm running into that now out here in CO. Came from TX where all predators were fair game at all times, and now here in CO we can only shoot coyotes year 'round. Not sure how i feel about it yet. I liked being able to go out calling anytime I wanted. Coyotes are not really my focus so I find myself going out calling less and less which sucks for sure.

For me, I will be waiting for the fur-bearers to open back up, and I will hit em hard with the traps. I have no desire to be calling up my cats and fox in the off season when I can do nothing.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Good stuff.


----------

